# tub drain off by 1/2", worth busting concrete?



## grillman39 (Jun 8, 2009)

*may help*

I had a new acrylic kitchen sink that would not go in to a counter top just right because of the back splash so I took my dremel tool and trimmed the acrylic off to make it work it looks good you may be able to trim some off the tub or the studs to make it go in but make sure that if to trim or plain the studs that you trim off what you will need for what ever you are going to put on the wall 
hope this will help you some way some my think I am nuts 
I am some
times 
good luck 
grillman39


----------



## thezs (Oct 22, 2009)

If I were off by just 1/32-1/16th" maybe I could use a dremel on the tub to account for it. But 1/2" is way too much.

Adding breathing room at the studs is an interesting idea, but since we bought shower walls that match this tub that will go in next, I'm worried we'll be introducing an error factor there just to get the drain to line up right. As is, aside from the drain, the tub fits perfectly in the alcove space basically flush with all the studs.

I think I'm really looking for ideas in the space of what I can do with the drain plumbing specifically.

Thanks though!


----------



## thezs (Oct 22, 2009)

Any other ideas?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'd bust it up; it likely (famous last words) isn't too thick. May take an hour or so but at least it will make everything else easier.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bust it out and leave it out.

Reconect with a new tub drain and install tub

You will thank yourself when you have the new tub installed and you need to make a repair to the drain. Think about busting concrete out with that new tub installed through and access hole or better yet tearing out a new tub

I always leave the cut out open unless it is for a toilet


----------



## grillman39 (Jun 8, 2009)

plumber 101 is right bust it out and keep it open I have a older home built 1978 not that old to me but any way he is right I had to work on my drain and when the home was built they kept the drain open they filled it up with sand at some point the wall was cut behind the tub to look for termites and they put a vent over the hole so thank God all I had to do was open the vent and fix the drain I call a plumber friend and asked him was the open hole in the slab okay he told me that it was okay


----------



## dstarr (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you end up busting out your concrete? I have the exact same issue. Did you take pictures and how was the access of the plumbing after the concrete was busted up?


----------



## Billy5812 (Dec 28, 2012)

Depending on where you are behind that wall, seems like a great place for access. Bust out and leave open is always good. Does'nt look like you have room to do much without raising the tub?


----------



## jeffzap (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, I forgot about this thread. In fact I even forgot about the old account I had posted it under - I'm the original poster. 

Yes, I did wind up busting the concrete out and leaving it open. Interestingly, after worrying about this so much, I found that the concrete immediately around that pipe was basically paper thin and just spread out over some mesh, so it took all of 5 minutes to open it up. There was dirt beneath. I dug some dirt out, threw it away, cut the old drain/overflow assembly off of the pipe coming out of the ground, and attached a new one.

To be confident I had the alignment right, I decided to cut open the wall behind that drain point - luckily that wall was just the back of our laundry room and any hole I cut was going to be obscured by the washing machine. From that side I triple-checked the alignment before applying cement to the new assembly's connection with the pipe and was good to go.

Jeff


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a resolution reply after 3 years :thumbup:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Who digs up these old threads ? :bangin:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Javiles said:


> Who digs up these old threads ? :bangin:


usually the newbe's. while searching, as they should, for info on their own similar problem/s .


----------

